# detroit news article



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

*Michigan declares war on pesky feral pigs*

*Tom Greenwood / The Detroit News*

Feral pigs: They're big, mean, hungry and headed to a county near you  if they aren't there already. 
There are 3,000 to 5,000 feral pigs scattered across more than 65 of Michigan's 83 counties, according to the state Department of Natural Resources and Environment, which has declared the wild boar an invasive species. 


And the state Legislature has a July deadline to decide whether feral pigs  often the offspring of imported Russian/Eurasian boars that escaped from area game preserves  should be illegal to own. The boars were originally imported to be hunted as exotic game on the preserves............Continued 


From The Detroit News: http://detnews.com/article/20110205...eclares-war-on-pesky-feral-pigs#ixzz1DEcsNdz9​


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Who taught the DNR to count critters? There was less than 30 pigs reported that were killed by hunters last year. Did it ever occur to them that if deer hunters can kill 20 percent of the deer that the same hunters can kill 20 percent of wild pigs which would be 1000. I would say at any given time there is less than 250 wild pigs. The DNR also likes to blame high fence hunting operations for escaped russian boars. It happens but not as much as the DNR would like to think it does. Many of the wild pigs are domestics that escape from backyard fences. What is surprising is that I believe 4 were killed in the UP wow how would you even find one up here.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Lol


----------



## Joedirt (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sure there are many more killed than reported (kind of like deer). Think of how many don't even know you can legally kill them:sad:. I know guys that are members of mucc clubs that have no clue. I guess you have to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I cannot believe that the DNR is so worried about wild pigs. Sure they can do some damage and are a threat to farms and deer. Look at the damage that the wolves have done in the UP. It does not look like a wolf season will open any time soon. They destroy deer and kill farm animals yet the DNR amongst other groups wants to protect the wolves. Not to just single out wolves another species that you cannot hunt in Michigan is Sandhill Cranes. They are thicker than robins in the UP and they have taken a toll on farming operations. Yet another species that should be thinned a little is mute swans again no season in sight. Commorants are yet another species that is highly destructive and no open public season is in sight. At the same time the DNR wants to open a season on moose, so that they can have a lottery and mabey 5 moose will be killed.


----------



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> The DNR also likes to blame high fence hunting operations for escaped russian boars. It happens but not as much as the DNR would like to think it does. Many of the wild pigs are domestics that escape from backyard fences. QUOTE]
> 
> All 9 of the pigs we have trapped/killed have been russian. I haven't seen too many domestics being killed down here. I am sure there are some, but in my experience, the overwhelming majority of the pigs being killed are of the russian type.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Walleye Dog said:


> .........
> All 9 of the pigs we have trapped/killed have been russian. I haven't seen too many domestics being killed down here. I am sure there are some, but in my experience, the overwhelming majority of the pigs being killed are of the russian type.


How many from 2010 ? Were they reported to the DNR ? How far to the nearest pig hunting ranch ?
I have read a couple of times that the Russian boars at pig ranches are not pure bred animals. Still tough animals, but not going to have the ability to survive and reproduce like prue bred Russian pigs. Anyone have comments or links that deal with this topic ?


L & O


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Come down here to Texas and look around and you will see and hear why ferral pigs are so bad.They are really destructive .Kill um all.Chuck


----------



## Walleye Dog (Feb 6, 2001)

Liver and Onions said:


> How many from 2010 ? Were they reported to the DNR ? How far to the nearest pig hunting ranch ?
> I have read a couple of times that the Russian boars at pig ranches are not pure bred animals. Still tough animals, but not going to have the ability to survive and reproduce like prue bred Russian pigs. Anyone have comments or links that deal with this topic ?
> 
> 
> L & O


They were all killed in 2010 and all reported. They were all but two of them tested and were The eurasian mix. Not sure why the numbers in the study only listed 7 in our county. My guess is the last two were later in December near the end of Muzzy season.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Walleye Dog said:


> They were all killed in 2010 and all reported. They were all but two of them tested and were The eurasian mix. Not sure why the numbers in the study only listed 7 in our county. My guess is the last two were later in December near the end of Muzzy season.


Thanks for the info. I had not followed your thread about getting the 9 pigs. I read that thread and I'm up to date now. I did read that the nearest pig hunting farm was about 5 miles away.
Interesting that you got 7 of the 23 reported to the DNR in 2010. 

L & O


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

Pigs are a big problem in Lenawee county. We had eight on camera and managed to shoot four this year.


----------



## Standsniper (Feb 7, 2011)

cabledad said:


> Come down here to Texas and look around and you will see and hear why ferral pigs are so bad.They are really destructive .Kill um all.Chuck


 
Chuck, Its good to see you posting on here. Great advice I totally agree. When I first hunted in Texas I was shocked at the amount of pigs there were. Shoot them all.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Come on back and hunt some more I guarantee the ranchers will treat you better than the NFL did the attendees at the Superbowl.Really I am seeing weekend hunts for $150 and up on Craigslist out of Dallas,it costs money to set up a hunt.Night hunting for hogs is a blast.Killed 2 in January at night trappped 2 more only5 miles from the house.Kill um all Chuck


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

Robert Holmes said:


> Who taught the DNR to count critters? There was less than 30 pigs reported that were killed by hunters last year. Did it ever occur to them that if deer hunters can kill 20 percent of the deer that the same hunters can kill 20 percent of wild pigs which would be 1000. I would say at any given time there is less than 250 wild pigs. The DNR also likes to blame high fence hunting operations for escaped russian boars. It happens but not as much as the DNR would like to think it does. Many of the wild pigs are domestics that escape from backyard fences. What is surprising is that I believe 4 were killed in the UP wow how would you even find one up here.


LOL... your hilarious  If you think that the deer hunters can kill the same percentage of hogs as they do deer, you are sadly mistaken. 
It requires the removal of 70% of the hog population, just to keep it in check...
Wether they are Russian, Russian crosses, or just feral hogs. They can thrive in our climate... hogs are the strongest animal on the continent and they didn't become that way by being stupid...
I have seen a number of hogs and a rediculous amount of hog sign, yet most of those hogs were only spotted on trail cameras.
With a nose as good as a bloodhound, most of the time they know where you are before you know they are even in the same county...
So before you go on with your rambling, make sure of your facts first...

Clyde


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> I cannot believe that the DNR is so worried about wild pigs. Sure they can do some damage and are a threat to farms and deer. Look at the damage that the wolves have done in the UP. It does not look like a wolf season will open any time soon. They destroy deer and kill farm animals yet the DNR amongst other groups wants to protect the wolves.


Wolves are not nearly as destructive as a wild boar. Maybe 2 or 3 will survive out of a litter and wild boars can have up to 20 piglets and with a mother like that atleast half of them are going to survive. And plus, wolves are native and a threatened species, not an invasive pest that's unstoppable no matter what you do. Kind of like 250 pound rats.


----------



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> I cannot believe that the DNR is so worried about wild pigs. Sure they can do some damage and are a threat to farms and deer. Look at the damage that the wolves have done in the UP. It does not look like a wolf season will open any time soon. They destroy deer and kill farm animals yet the DNR amongst other groups wants to protect the wolves. Not to just single out wolves another species that you cannot hunt in Michigan is Sandhill Cranes. They are thicker than robins in the UP and they have taken a toll on farming operations. Yet another species that should be thinned a little is mute swans again no season in sight. Commorants are yet another species that is highly destructive and no open public season is in sight. At the same time the DNR wants to open a season on moose, so that they can have a lottery and mabey 5 moose will be killed.


Problem with "Pigs'' they reproduce very rapidly. Domestic or Russian ecapee's??? 
The Wolve's are "Native" and have a "place & or purpose" to re-populate to some degree, Same for Cougar's. So what if they eat someone's Poodle(IMOP)-Hopefully not a person-"God Forbid'. Not Kidding.
My buddy's heading up a Cormarrant controll program-see thread on this site- (Detroit River, Lk. St. Clair). Problem with Cormarrant's they are protected buy the Fed's??? Go figure. Thing is-Like my Buddy -Cpt. Cahos- is motivated enough to help find a solution instead of waiting around for the DNR or some other agency to "Do Someting", cause it would likely NEVER happen. More Sport'smen-women need to be more Pro-active and try to find out how to help! (IMOP)


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

If the problem is as big as the DNRE claims it is, they should be doing far more to contain it. Allowing people to shoot at Pigs, if they see one is far different then allowing people to hunt them.

Maybe the DNRE feels that the problem is not that big and doesn't warrant hunting, but I don't think that is it. I think they are so worried about allowing people into the woods with centerfire rifles, they will be tempted to take a big buck. While I am sure a few deer will be taken illegally, it is an acceptable risk and maybe we just need stiffer poaching penalties.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno, they been around more than a week or two here in Europe and they seem to keep them in check. What's the problem with hunting 24x7 x 365 days a year? The problem is all the private landowners won't be opening up their land for very many, and that's the problem in Texas, 95% private owned land. The ranchers-owners see money in 'em, so you gotta pay to play the game.

Most success in Europe is night hunting with the right equipment, and a lot of organized drive hunts in the fall and winter, not just a few locals but 40 guns and a dozen drivers. And good shots.










A lotta smoke that could be taken care of I think with responsible regs and responsible hunters without acting like it's the end of the world because some wild boar are running around. I say bring 'em on, give you's all something to hunt all year :lol: Waidmannsheil, Dom.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I am totally against hunting farms moving hogs around they will escape and spread also people will just take them out and turn them loose on there farms and ranches.I am seeing what the exotics are doing in the Texas Hill Country.Snakes in Fla. Of course hogs are the absolute worst.Kill um all.Chuck


----------



## walleyesteve2 (Mar 25, 2008)

cabledad said:


> I am totally against hunting farms moving hogs around they will escape and spread also people will just take them out and turn them loose on there farms and ranches.I am seeing what the exotics are doing in the Texas Hill Country.Snakes in Fla. Of course hogs are the absolute worst.Kill um all.Chuck


I "Like" your ending statment, "Kill'um All" Chuck. LMAO!!!!!
"Sad But True"-Unfortunatly!
I have friend's in Shiawassie Co., some report's of "siting's" there also!:sad:


----------

